
Lorem Metaphorpsum - A wise, if not slightly pedantic, generator of metaphor. - mattmcmanus
http://metaphorpsum.jit.su/
======
ArekDymalski
It's really great, might be confused with a real content for a while (almost
like [http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/](http://www.elsewhere.org/pomo/)), but
this one is slightly overdriven: "The pedantic academic would easily confuse
the idea that the literature would have us believe that a messier box is not
but a cod."

